# Furacão JERRY (Atlântico 2019 #AL10)



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 19:02)

Formou-se a Depressão Tropical Dez (DT 10), que se desloca para WNW a 12 mph (cerca de 19 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph (cerca de 56 km/h) e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central está nos 1007 mb.


*17h45 UTC
*
















Nos próximos dias, deverá manter este rumo com uma posterior aceleração e aproximar-se das Ilhas de Sotavento, nas Antilhas.









*Trajetos previstos pelos modelos*

Grande parte dos modelos aponta para essa tendência de rumo.










Deverá intensificar-se gradualmente durante os próximos dias.

Nas próximas horas, deverá tornar-se tempestade tropical. O próximo nome da lista é Imelda.

Prevê-se que atinja a categoria de furacão no dia 20.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 17/1500Z 12.9N 44.9W 30 KT 35 MPH
> 12H 18/0000Z 13.8N 46.1W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...





Vários modelos estão em concordância no facto de este sistema chegar a furacão. Por enquanto, apenas 1 modelo coloca-o a atingir a cat 2.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 22:40)

A DT10 mantém a mesma intensidade e a mesma pressão mínima central.


SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...13.4N 45.6W
ABOUT 1110 MI...1785 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...35 MPH...55 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 290 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
*MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1007 MB*...29.74 INCHES


Abrandou ligeiramente a sua velocidade de deslocamento, movendo-se neste momento a 10 mph (cerca de 16 km/h) para WNW.

Se as previsões se mantiverem, deverá tornar-se tempestade tropical amanhã. O nome da lista que se segue é Jerry.


A rota prevista atualmente pelo NHC é esta:








Às 21h20 UTC, apresentava-se assim:


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 04:32)

A DT 10 mantém a mesma intensidade - 35 mph.




> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...13.7N 46.7W
> ABOUT 1030 MI...1660 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
> ...




*03h05 UTC*













O movimento para WNW deverá continuar nos próximos dias, aproximando-se das Ilhas de Sotavento de N.









Os modelos mostram a tendência deste sistema seguir este rumo.










Deverá ganhar intensidade nos próximos dias. Amanhã, deverá tornar-se o futuro Jerry.

Prevê-se, atualmente, que se torne furacão no dia 20/21.


*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 18/0300Z 13.7N 46.7W 30 KT 35 MPH
> 12H 18/1200Z 14.4N 48.2W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 24H 19/0000Z 15.3N 50.4W 45 KT 50 MPH
> 36H 19/1200Z 16.2N 53.0W 50 KT 60 MPH
> ...





Muitos dos modelos colocam este sistema a manter a categoria de TT durante os próximos dias. Vários modelos apontam para que este atinja a categoria de furacão.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 12:38)

A DT10 é agora a Tempestade Tropical Jerry - o 10º sistema nomeado da época - com ventos máximos sustentados de 45 mph (72 km/h) e rajadas superiores.




> *SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...14.1N 47.7W
> ABOUT 960 MI...1545 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
> ...





*11h15 UTC*














*Trajeto previsto e cone de incerteza
*
Poderá vir a afetar as Pequenas Antilhas, principalmente a parte setentrional das Ilhas de Sotavento.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 18:17)

O Jerry está a intensificar-se lentamente. Neste momento, desloca-se com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph ≈ 80 km/h e rajadas superiores.


*SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION*
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...14.6N 49.2W
ABOUT 855 MI...1375 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...50 MPH...85 KM/H  *↑*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 290 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1002 MB...29.59 INCHES  *↓

*
*16h55 UTC*













Deverá manter este movimento para WNW, aproximando-se das Ilhas de Sotavento setentrionais, nas Pequenas Antilhas.








As previsões atuais do NHC apontam para uma intensificação não muita expressiva - pico de 75 mph (furacão cat 1 fraco).




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 18/1500Z 14.6N 49.2W 45 KT 50 MPH
> 12H 19/0000Z 15.3N 51.0W 55 KT 65 MPH
> ...





Os modelos variam um bocado no que diz respeito à intensidade prevista, mas mostram uma tendência de fortalecimento do sistema.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2019 às 22:03)

Por agora pode-se estar perfeitamente tranquilo. O Jerry 2019 deve passar bem longe dos Açores ao contrário do Jerry 2013 (trajeto da direita). Como curiosidade, acrescentei o Jerry 2007 (a oeste dos Açores).






O Jerry 2013 chegou em mau estado no dia 5 (enquanto ciclone pós-tropical) e o último aviso foi emitido no dia 3.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2019 às 23:06)

Aposto que vai ser Major Hurricane.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 00:28)

O Jerry continua a intensificar-se - 60 mph, cerca de 97 km/h.


*SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION*
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...15.0N 50.5W
ABOUT 765 MI...1230 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...60 MPH...95 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 290 DEGREES AT 15 MPH...24 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1000 MB...29.53 INCHES


*23h00 UTC








*
Foram ativados alertas de tempestade tropical para as ilhas de São Martinho (Países Baixos), São Martinho (França), São Bartolomeu, Saba e Santo Eustáquio.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 03:07)

Permanece uma TT, com ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph.



> *SUMMARY OF 800 PM AST...0000 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...15.2N 51.2W
> ABOUT 715 MI...1150 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
> ...





Os modelos mostram uma tendência para o Jerry curvar para N e avançar depois para NE.







Vários modelos apontam para chegue e se mantenha na categoria 1.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 04:12)

Ventos máximos sustentados: 65 mph (105 km/h) e rajadas superiores. Deverá atingir a categoria de furacão ainda hoje.



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...15.4N 51.8W
> ABOUT 675 MI...1085 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
> ...




*02h55 UTC*













*Rota atualmente prevista pelo NHC
*
O Jerry deverá aproximar-se/passar a N das Ilhas de Sotavento localizadas a N na sexta e passar a N de Porto Rico no sábado.









*Avisos/alertas emitidos
*
Foram acrescentados alertas de tempestade tropical para as ilhas de Anguilla e Barbuda.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 12:22)

O Jerry tornar-se-á furacão em breve, se continuar esta tendência de intensificação.

Neste momento, os ventos máximos sustentados são de 70 mph ≈ 113 km/h com rajadas superiores.



> *SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...16.0N 53.2W
> ABOUT 575 MI...925 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
> ...





*Imagem de satélite das 11h05 UTC*













*Trajeto previsto NHC
*
Manterá este rumo (WNW) nos próximos dias.








Prevê-se um fortalecimento nas próximas horas, atingindo um pico de 80 mph ≈ 129 km/h nos dias 19 e 20, com oscilações de intensidade nos dias seguintes.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 19/0900Z 16.0N 53.2W 60 KT 70 MPH
> 12H 19/1800Z 16.8N 55.2W 70 KT 80 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 18:25)

O Jerry é agora um furacão - o 4º da época - com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mph ≈ 121 km/h . Alguma intensificação adicional é esperada nas próximas horas.


*17h00 UTC*











> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 19/1500Z 16.8N 54.4W 65 KT 75 MPH
> 12H 20/0000Z 17.5N 56.5W 75 KT 85 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2019 às 03:25)

O Jerry está a intensificar-se mais que o previsto - 90 mph ≈ 145 km/h e rajadas superiores.

Foram descontinuados os alertas de tempestade tropical para a ilha de Anguilla e Barbuda. Os restantes mantêm-se ativos.


*02h05 UTC*













Poderá atingir a Bermuda como furacão cat 1.








Deverá intensificar-se um pouco mais nas próximas horas - até 100 mph (cat. 2) - diminuindo de intensidade, posteriormente.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 19/2100Z 17.5N 55.8W 80 KT 90 MPH
> 12H 20/0600Z 18.4N 57.9W 85 KT 100 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2019 às 04:54)

O Jerry está mais forte, com ventos máximos sustentados de 105 mph ≈ 169 km/h (cat2) e rajadas que podem atingir as 127 mph ≈ 204 km/h.


> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...18.0N 57.2W
> ABOUT 385 MI...625 KM E OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS
> ...




*03h20 UTC*








Deverá passar a N das Ilhas de Sotavento e de Porto Rico. Continuam em vigor os alertas de tempestade tropical para algumas ilhas das Pequenas Antilhas.

É provável a curva para N e NE. Há um consenso dos modelos nesse movimento.









O NHC prevê que se mantenha com esta intensidade durante o dia de amanhã, seguido de um enfraquecimento.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 20/0300Z 18.0N 57.2W 90 KT 105 MPH
> 12H 20/1200Z 18.8N 59.3W 90 KT 105 MPH
> ...





Até às 168h, apenas 3 modelos colocam o Jerry como _major hurricane_.


*Run das 00z*

Alguma divergência na intensidade esboçada pelos modelos:


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2019 às 17:57)

O Jerry está mais fraco - cat 1, 85 mph ≈ 137 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...18.8N 60.3W
> ABOUT 130 MI...205 KM NE OF BARBUDA
> ...




*16h35 UTC*


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2019 às 20:51)

Está complicada a previsão. Muita tranquilidade


----------



## Afgdr (21 Set 2019 às 18:27)

Neste momento, o Jerry é uma tempestade tropical com ventos máximos sustentados de 65 mi/h ≈ 105 km/h e rajadas até 75 mi/h ≈ 121 km/h.



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...22.0N 65.0W
> ABOUT 710 MI...1145 KM S OF BERMUDA
> ...





Deverá manter-se na categoria de TT nos próximos dias, prevendo-se uma intensificação a partir de dia 23/24. A previsão atual do NHC aponta para que no dia 25 seja furacão.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 21/1500Z 22.0N 65.0W 55 KT 65 MPH
> 12H 22/0000Z 23.3N 66.0W 55 KT 65 MPH
> ...




Grande parte dos modelos coloca-o como TT nos próximos dias.









Movimento previsto: NW a 23 km/h → N (domingo) → aceleração para NE (próxima semana)







Vários modelos apontam para um landfall na Bermuda como TT forte, com ventos próximos da força de furacão.









*Aspeto do Jerry às 17h00 UTC




*


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2019 às 05:06)

Jerry: TT, 65 mph.



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...24.1N 66.3W
> ABOUT 575 MI...925 KM S OF BERMUDA
> ...




São esperadas algumas flutuações na intensidade nos próximos dias.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 22/0300Z 24.1N 66.3W 55 KT 65 MPH
> 12H 22/1200Z 25.4N 67.1W 55 KT 65 MPH
> ...






A Bermuda continua no cone de incerteza. A rota atualmente prevista pelo NHC aponta para a passagem do Jerry a W/NW da Bermuda.

Movimento previsto: NW → NNW → N → NE









*03h30 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2019 às 14:51)

O Jerry mantém a mesma intensidade - 65 mph.




> *SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...25.0N 66.9W
> ABOUT 520 MI...835 KM SSW OF BERMUDA
> ...




A sua intensidade não deverá sofrer alterações durante o dia de hoje.



*13h30 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2019 às 04:55)

O Jerry permanece uma TT com ventos máximos sustentados de 65 mph.



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...27.4N 67.2W
> ABOUT 370 MI...590 KM SSW OF BERMUDA
> ...




*03h47 UTC*









Deverá enfraquecer a partir de hoje.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 23/0300Z 27.4N 67.2W 55 KT 65 MPH
> 12H 23/1200Z 28.4N 67.7W 55 KT 65 MPH
> ...




Os modelos mostram essa tendência de enfraquecimento.








Movimento previsto: NNW a 16 km/h → N → NE

Deverá passar próximo da Bermuda, onde foi ativado um alerta de tempestade tropical (_Tropical Storm Watch_).








Nenhum modelo aponta para que faça landfall na Bermuda.








Os acumulados gerados pelo Jerry na Bermuda não serão muito significativos - 25 a 75 mm.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2019 às 20:11)

O Jerry continua com a mesma intensidade - 65 mph.



> *SUMMARY OF 200 PM AST...1800 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...28.3N 68.2W
> ABOUT 345 MI...550 KM SW OF BERMUDA
> ...




*18h40 UTC*

Na imagem de satélite, observam-se alguns sinais de desorganização.







Não deverá intensificar-se nas próximas horas. Deverá afetar a Bermuda, que receberá ventos com força de tempestade tropical amanhã.

O alerta (watch) de TT foi substituído por um aviso (warning) de TT para a Bermuda.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Set 2019 às 02:55)

O Jerry está mais fraco - ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph ≈ 80 km/h e rajadas até 63 mph ≈ 101 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 800 PM AST...0000 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...31.3N 68.9W
> ABOUT 250 MI...405 KM WSW OF BERMUDA
> ...




*01h30 UTC*

O Jerry já nem parece um ciclone tropical na imagem de satélite.








*Rota prevista NHC
*
Movimento previsto até sexta: NNE a 8 km/h → NE → ENE







*Rotas previstas pelos modelos
*
Alguns modelos colocam o Jerry a curvar a partir das 48h-72h em direção a SW.









O Jerry enfraquecerá gradualmente nos próximos dias.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 24/2100Z 31.1N 69.0W 45 KT 50 MPH
> 12H 25/0600Z 31.9N 67.9W 40 KT 45 MPH
> ...




Há um consenso dos modelos no facto de o Jerry não se intensificar mais.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Set 2019 às 02:18)

O Jerry é agora um ciclone pós-tropical com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph ≈ 56 km/h e rajadas superiores.




> *SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...32.2N 65.6W
> ABOUT 45 MI...75 KM W OF BERMUDA
> ...




*00h50 UTC




*



*Último aviso NHC*








Prevê-se a sua dissipação no dia 28.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 25/2100Z 32.2N 65.6W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
> 12H 26/0600Z 32.8N 63.8W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
> ...


----------

